# Processing. Some pen blanks



## Tclem (Jan 29, 2015)

Time to start cutting up pen blanks from the scrap bin I raided this evening

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## DKMD (Jan 29, 2015)

Who's scrap bin? Looks like there are a lot of predrilled pen blanks. 

Cool find!


----------



## Tclem (Jan 29, 2015)

DKMD said:


> Who's scrap bin? Looks like there are a lot of predrilled pen blanks.
> 
> Cool find!


Those holes only going in 1/2-1"


----------



## Tclem (Jan 29, 2015)

DKMD said:


> Who's scrap bin? Looks like there are a lot of predrilled pen blanks.
> 
> Cool find!


A cabinet maker. Lol

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Schroedc (Jan 29, 2015)

I think you need to send me some of that so I can make sure it's of high enough quality for you to use.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## manbuckwal (Jan 29, 2015)

U keep your scrap bin in your car ?????

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Mike1950 (Jan 29, 2015)

manbuckwal said:


> U keep your scrap bin in your car ?????



Well he is from Mississippi!!!

Reactions: Agree 4 | Funny 4


----------



## SENC (Jan 29, 2015)

manbuckwal said:


> U keep your scrap bin in your car ?????


That's his living room.

Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## woodtickgreg (Jan 29, 2015)

SENC said:


> That's his living room.


I thought it was the back porch, I stand corrected.

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Tclem (Jan 29, 2015)

Comedy night I see

Reactions: Agree 3 | Funny 1


----------



## SENC (Jan 29, 2015)

woodtickgreg said:


> I thought it was the back porch, I stand corrected.


No, you're not wrong. It's convertible. It is also his sleeping quarter when he is in the "dog house".


 

Have you seen his pool?

Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## Tclem (Jan 29, 2015)

Oh the war has started now.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## SENC (Jan 29, 2015)



Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Tclem (Jan 29, 2015)

SENC said:


> View attachment 70327


How did you get that picture of me

Reactions: Like 1 | Great Post 1 | Funny 5


----------



## tocws2002 (Jan 29, 2015)

Tclem said:


> Time to start cutting up pen blanks from the scrap bin I raided this evening
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 70313



What are the six or so blocks in the middle of the picture? And are you up for a trade or sale on some/all of them? They look like they would make some nice pistol grips....of which I am needing to fill a couple orders. 

Thanks, 

- jason


----------



## ripjack13 (Jan 29, 2015)

Tclem said:


> Comedy night I see


----------



## Tclem (Jan 30, 2015)

tocws2002 said:


> What are the six
> 
> 
> ripjack13 said:
> ...

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## ripjack13 (Jan 30, 2015)

It's the calm before the storm.... :)


----------



## Tclem (Jan 30, 2015)

I ain't acared. I'm ready for the clowns. Come onnnmmmm mnnnnnb n n

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## manbuckwal (Jan 30, 2015)

ripjack13 said:


> It's the calm before the storm.... :)



Ha, you're hoping anyway ...........

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## ironman123 (Jan 30, 2015)

Tony, what you got for a dollar two ninty-eight?


----------



## Tclem (Jan 30, 2015)

ironman123 said:


> Tony, what you got for a dollar two ninty-eight?


Some advice. Lol

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## shadetree_1 (Jan 30, 2015)

Tclem said:


> I ain't acared. I'm ready for the clowns. Come onnnmmmm mnnnnnb n n



You want the truth? You can't handle the truth son! But we still love you Tony!! Even if you are from Mississippi you are ok I don't care what Henry says, your ok even for a curly headed white boy ( from Mississippi) with a hairlip ( not meant to offend anybody but Tony)!!!!

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Tclem (Jan 30, 2015)

shadetree_1 said:


> You want the truth? You can't handle the truth son! But we still love you Tony!! Even if you are from Mississippi you are ok I don't care what Henry says, your ok even for a curly headed white boy ( from Mississippi) with a hairlip ( not meant to offend anybody but Tony)!!!!


My wife tells me the same things. Lol


----------

